# whoops with the bobcat



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Someone, who shall remain unnamed... drove the bobcat away while the block heater was still plugged in. I need to put on a new plug, most of the wire is still there. But does it matter what part of the prong is positive and what is negative?

I'm actually pretty sure it didn't drive away plugged in, but the cord was left hanging and it got caught in the trees.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

well, I fixed it.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

the small prong is suppose to be the black wire, bigger prong white, and green is ground.
and i have almost driven my truck with it block heater still plugged in. there is suppose to be a type of plug that will eject so you cant destroy them.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I would pay an extra $150+ for an OEM block heater when purchasing a new vehicle if it had an LED light in the dash. It would need to light if it was plugged in and working, aswell as blinked/chimed when you put the key in.


----------



## tessdad (Jan 25, 2005)

If you were to add a second, smaller set of wires into the plug (cord cap, in electrician's terms), then carefully route that into your cab, connect it to a small idiot light, problem solved.
I have a diesel truck, it does not always get plugged in, but when it does, I allow enough extension cord to run through the rear view mirror, or in someway be impossible NOT to notice before getting in. I sure helps on those sleepy or rushed mornings.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

just wire a kill switch relay to the ignition problem solved


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

for the time it would take me to wire it, it's not worth it.

For the most part, in the truck, I run the cord over the door, etc...

However, to add such a feature when the car is built would be much easier.



I think it's honda makes a heater that uses a fancy thermos. When you shut the vehicle down, it pumps hot coolant into the thermos where it stays warm for up to 3 days. When you start the vehicle it pumps it back into the engine and warms it up.


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*Bobcat block heater*

Anyone know where I can get one for my 773? How much are they?

Been too lazy to call bobcat about it, but I'd like to get one if not a huge deal to install... How's it installed and how long?


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

ALEX516 said:


> Anyone know where I can get one for my 773? How much are they?
> 
> Been too lazy to call bobcat about it, but I'd like to get one if not a huge deal to install... How's it installed and how long?


mine goes into the block on the left side near the top. However, it came in there. Not sure if all engines have a spot for it.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Firetrucks*

Take a look at firetrucks! They auto eject when you start them!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Why not just run the cord through the cab so that you couldnt miss it????Rob


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*You have to be careful*

You have to be careful running the cord into the cab, becuase rain water came come into the truck by running down the cord.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

The idea of having a led in the cab is also handy because you always know when the truck is plugged in and working.  Although you can use cords that glow, they are pricey, not very long and not always handy.


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

My sonoma has a block heater as one of the freeze plugs in the block, never used it though. Our man lift has an in line one, just cut the coolant hose, splice in the heater/ pump and your in bussiness


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

bobcat sells them for the machines we put one in last year in one machine ,very easy to install.only a block element heater no pump.
KATZ is a company that makes some other ones ,they are very simple.yet effective.one truck has a heater with a pump on it to keep water moving was eighty bucks or so for big size,30 or so for smaller ones canister are better than block.other options are battery heater pads and wraps,heaters that go into a radiator hose ,magnetic heaters with real strong magnets,dip stick heaters ,KATZ got a bunch of this stuff at auto zone in dec for quarter apiece,two bins on discount table got over thousand bucks of heaters and fittings for about four bucks,check your local autozone.
also have catalog and spec sheets if needed (possible sell some stuff)


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

firstclasslawn said:


> Take a look at firetrucks! They auto eject when you start them!


We got them on our fire trucks.


Robhollar said:


> Why not just run the cord through the cab so that you couldnt miss it????Rob


even thought we have the auto ejects we still take the cord and make a loop and shovel the loop up threw the handle. So you can't open the door unless you removel the loop. Which then makes you remember the trucks plugged in. So just do that.


----------

